# Tivo.com Website SLOW



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

The tivo.com website used to be a convenient way to set recordings, etc. But now, it's barely usable. If you want to get to anything about your account - season passes, to do list, etc. It takes forever. By forever I mean I usually just give up on it and just change settings on the actual TiVo box. 

Is TiVo even aware of this issue? If so, are they working on fixing it. If not, go check it out. you'll see what I mean.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

It is so bad, and has been for so long (hasn't it been a full year now since the website was redesigned?) that TiVo has to know about it, and clearly doesn't care enough to do anything about it.

I recently found kmttg. It's far superior to the TiVo website, in terms of viewing the To Do List, viewing the Now Playing List, searching for programming, scheduling recordings, and managing the Season Pass List. Combined with a secure RDP connection to a desktop computer at home, it's a fantastic remote management tool for TiVo.


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks bicker! I had no idea such a thing existed. I'm going to try it out.


----------

